# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  To AP #941 Xtreme είναι γεγονός

## nkladakis

Μετά από μια επίπονη και βασανιστική διαδικασία κατάφερα να το στήσω και τώρα κάνω τη παρουσίαση που αποτελείται σχεδόν μόνο από εξοπλισμό apple 
1 Apple dual G4(RISC) με Mac os x (μια γεύση του bsd) services: Apache, Sendmail, Samba, M$ VPN (PPTP), FTP, TFTP, DNS, AFP, NFS, SSH το ίδιο μηχάνημα κάνει και το routing με ZEBRA
τα interfaces είναι: 
α.bultin ethernet με DSL modem 172.16.178.212(intraconnect) 217.30.160.216 (public static)
b.airport carta 10.19.139.40 
c.δευτερη Κάρτα ethernet με Airport Extreme 10.19.141.1
2 κάρτα airport 802.11b 70? - pigtail orinoco MC Card26? - LMR400 22? - stella doradus 21db 33?
3.apple airport extreme 802.11g AP 250? - pigtail MCX-Plug (Male) 23? - LMR 400 28? - Maxrad sector 15db 150?
απ'οτι γνοριζω ειναι το πρωτο 802.11g AP AWMN 
4 apple powerbook g4 client στο AP
5 DSL intraconnect 256/128

στόχοι είναι ένα adhock link με τον tassos και να μάθω καλά αυτό το αόρατο ζώο (Unix) που βρίσκεται κάτω από το όμορφο και Φιλικό περιβάλλον τής Apple

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω 
τον DiGi για το scanαρισμα στην ταράτσα μου, το στήσιμο ΝΑΤ και ΖΕΒRA και τη προθυμία του να απαντά στις ερωτήσεις μου
τον DTI για τα καλώδια - pigtail και της πολύτιμες συμβουλές του
τον Τassos για το AP του 
τον Mauve για τα καλώδια που μου έφτιαξε
τον Achille που σωστά διέγνωσε ότι τα προβλήματα στη Ζέρβα οφείλονταν στη μικρή πάνελ κεραία που είχα

To ζουμί της όλης ιστορίας του awmn είναι ότι Μαθαίνεις πολλά, (και πληρώνεις!),
γνωρίζεις ανθρώπους ενδιαφέροντες, αλτρουιστές, ανιδιοτελείς με τη ψυχολογία του συλλογικού στόχου! 

παρατηρήσεις και ευχές για <<long uptime>> ευπρόσδεκτες : )

φωτογραφίες από τον εξοπλισμό μου

----------


## xaotikos

Καλορίζικο!!!!! Τις ευχές μου για looooooong long time χωρίς crashes χωρίς προβλήματα και γενικά ότι επιθυμείτε (εσύ και το καμάρι σου  ::  ).

Btw κάποια στιγμή αν μπορείς κανένα review για την G καρτούλα...

----------


## nkladakis

kai alles photo

----------


## nkladakis

kai alles

----------


## dti

Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια Νίκο!
Η λειτουργία του Xtreme G54 ap έχει μεγάλη σημασία για το awmn για πολλούς λόγους:
1) Δημιουργείται ένα hotspot στην περιοχή του σταθμού του Αμαρουσίου, που είναι ιδιαίτερα πολυσύχναστη
2) Λειτουργεί το 1ο 54άρι ap που θα μας βοηθήσει να αξιολογήσουμε καλύτερα την τεχνολογία 802.11g
3) Τα MAC δείχνουν την αξία τους με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο
4) Η παροχή ελεύθερης πρόσβασης σ' ένα ακόμη σημείο βοηθά περαιτέρω την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου
5) Μπορούν να χαίρονται και οι υπάλληλοι του pOTE, αφού βρήκαν εναλλακτική παροχή πρόσβασης στο Internet (σε περίπτωση που ξεμείνουν λόγω σεισμού, λιμού και καταποντισμού...  ::  ) αφού καλύπτεται και το διοικητικό κτίριο του Οργανισμού από το awmn πλέον!  ::

----------


## cp

Μπράβο ρε Νικο! Αλλά διπλό G4 για server ρε φίλε? Βάλε κανένα πιό αργό μηχάνημα. Θα νιώσουν μειονεκτικά οι Windoz users!
Να επισημάνω κάτι. Καλό είναι να βάλεις ένα μήνυμα του στυλ Welcome to AWMN, στο TAB DHCP message του ΑΡ. Ψάχνω να δω τι σόι λειτουργεία είναι αυτή. SNMP? Ισως ο Αχιλλέας μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Πάντως το αυτόματο μήνυμα εμφανίζεται μόνο σε Apple computers.
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια!

 ::

----------

